# Moving to Italy



## MarkProsser (May 10, 2012)

Hi, moving to Milan at the end of the month, any one out there living in Italy? Would be great to touch base. Best wishes, mark


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I've moved this thread to the Italy forum where you are more likely to get responses from other people living in Italy.


----------



## MarkProsser (May 10, 2012)

*Thankyou*



Veronica said:


> I've moved this thread to the Italy forum where you are more likely to get responses from other people living in Italy.


Finding my way round now, thanks for that, Mark


----------



## teoghi (May 17, 2012)

MarkProsser said:


> Hi, moving to Milan at the end of the month, any one out there living in Italy? Would be great to touch base. Best wishes, mark


Hi!

I'm italian and living in Milan, if you want!

Cheers from Italy )


----------

